# Best Fish Attractant ??



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Was fishing for flatties (as usual) the other day.
Had a Vegemite sanger and decided to smear some on the plastic.








Catch/strike rate improved  
Still not sure if it changed the flavour of the fish ;-) 
Anyone use attractants and what is best ?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

patwah said:


> Gra used something once at a dam, cant remember what it was though...


Fairly sure he still keeps it handy though Paddy


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Vegemite is owned by Kraft. Kraft is owned by Phillip Morris (cigarette manufacturer and poisoner of the masses).

At least buy the Dick Smith or another brand (apologies to those addicted).

trev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdkVKe4AABbfgAAQQAeAALEAFAo/7/+AIACVRENTGkyGjQAyNPUEqp+TJMiaeU0ZAyPU0NiiltE9ZyVcm4ZllTZ4+CNzXHtjtTLktUUhWZxe26ggNYhJaIkDmpZOZItBfSuSa4H6pYihiY0GNMqwkQcgRUwsUY3rIgn3WUxzYw0xmt/UajzbdyN4PxV62wwPNzy/F3JFOFCQ2RUp7g==


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Dunno, I reckon it's all a load of bs. I used some squidgies s-factor this morning, on,y because it came with the lures and is easy to use, caught a catfish. Bread and chips thrown off jetties works on bream though.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Dunno, I reckon it's all a load of bs. I used some squidgies s-factor this morning, on,y because it came with the lures and is easy to use, caught a catfish. Bread and chips thrown off jetties works on bream though.


I think it works. It used to work better IMO, maybe the fish are catching on. But I still get twice as many follows (even if they are rats) than I do without the stuff.


----------



## CodBotherer (Aug 24, 2012)

I was using Halco catch scent on Sp's for bream and it seemed to work, as without it you would get follows but that was it. Put it on and start getting hook ups, ran out of the tube I had and can't find it anywhere not sure if they still make it or not.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

CodBotherer said:


> I was using Halco catch scent on Sp's for bream and it seemed to work, as without it you would get follows but that was it. Put it on and start getting hook ups, ran out of the tube I had and can't find it anywhere not sure if they still make it or not.


Go to the chemist. Next condoms....personal lubricants etc


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I was down at the Power, Sail and Paddle Show at Manly last weekend a noticed a guy feeding buttered bread pieces to big bream hanging around the marina. May just have to try some white stick minnows lathered in butter or margarine next time I'm out fishing and see what the results are.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

gra said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Vegemite is owned by Kraft. Kraft is owned by Phillip Morris (cigarette manufacturer and poisoner of the masses).
> ...


Not correct and hasn't been for years. Kraft own Cadbury now and neither have any affiliation with Philip Morris. Don't even get me started on Dick Smith.


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

Well if vegimite works and Dickmite might work then will Dickcheese catch Trout ?


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Ray said:


> Well if vegimite works and Dickmite might work then will Dickcheese catch Trout ?


Only if it's Swiss :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Great idea rodrocket, thanks for sharing and I will definitely give it a go. Anything is worth trying on a dead day.

I have used all sorts of essences, even tried making my own peanut oil and garlic based based concoctions, and they do make a difference. Have tried with and without , even when the baits are next to each other, the spiced bait always gets more strikes. I use eye drop containers for liquid attractants.

Out of the shop scents, you can't go past garlic scent, it kicks butt over aniseed, crawfish, or other style scents, though tuna oil is great too.

Tight Lines

Rob


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

So has anyone tried just using a whole garlic clove as their bait?

Guessing the Vegemite only works on Aussie fish? I'm thinking soy sauce, goes great with sashimi! Maybe a little wasabi too...

How about cat piss? Cats love fish, maybe the feeling is mutual?

Aniseed eh? Hmm. Aniseed ring broken to make aniseed worm - the soft plastic you use when you aren't using a soft plastic!

To think I found this thread through a legitimate search, as the stinky gulps seem to work when other plastics don't...


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Before moving coastal I used to live in the Riverina of NSW, and thus fished for natives.

Best fish attractant for spicing up bait...CRC!! Hard to believe something which goes against all the common sense, we were brought up on clean hands when touching fresh bait...not anymore. CRC was better than WD40. Never tried INOX.

And if bait is getting hard to come by, cheese is good cod bait. So if nothings biting, take some jatz out fishing with you, and you can at least eat the bait and enjoy a peaceful beer.

Fisherjayse


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

fisherjayse said:


> Before moving coastal I used to live in the Riverina of NSW, and thus fished for natives.
> 
> Best fish attractant for spicing up bait...CRC!! Hard to believe something which goes against all the common sense, we were brought up on clean hands when touching fresh bait...not anymore. CRC was better than WD40. Never tried INOX.
> 
> Fisherjayse


CRC contains fish oil


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Note to self.....
Stop using CRC on yak....
Sharks love it too.....


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

not touching that one.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Krill meal and oil is a winner, at least in aquaculture anyhoo. Test to try it on a lure. I've used aniseed oil and not seen much action.. But at least you fingers smell better in the end!


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

spork said:


> not touching that one.


Wise move Spork, who would ???


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

I've never been into the whole scent craze but recently saw a youtube clip where these guys are using it up North catching consistent fish by using it- I bit the bullet an bought some Pro-cure super gel just waitin for it to arrive , has anyone else heard of this or used it?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

When I was a kid I used to make up 'Puddin' for bream. It was basically a dough mix made up of anything that was smelly and on hand put through a hand mincer. Key ingedients were:

* Any raw meat hanging around.
* Garlic.
* Cheese.
* Bread.
* Dry grated Parmisan.

Worked a treat.

It certainly seems that a new Gulp Alive straight out of the liquid works better than one that's an hour old. If I change it I invariably get hits immediately. I tried some S-Factor for the first time the other day on both the Gulps and Squidgy fish. Can't tell if it worked or not, but I did get hits on the fish.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

the one that worked best for me was 
Tuna oil, minced salmon carcases and curry powder all mixed together into a paste, put in berly pot and away you go. suppose it would work if you soaked a few plastics in it, bbl gunna go test it out


----------



## DocTas (Mar 30, 2012)

I've tried many wierd and wonderful things as bait/burley when the fish are quiet. Some have worked, some haven't.

People say "I changed to such and such and caught lots of fish". I often wonder did the fish just "come on the chew" ie. if you kept using the original method would you have caught the same fish? Did you rig another rod with the vegemite, leave the original rig in and compare the two? Was there some other environmental change at the same time? ie wind/tide change.

Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm all for trying anything and everything to get a fish, just interested in other peoples thought as well. Even when lure fishing, do you change colour to try get a fish? or persist with a lure that you know has worked in the past. I know sometimes I get bored and change lures every few minutes, when I think about it I probably don't have the line in the water long enough to catch a fish because I'm to busy changing rigs :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hiya Doc.
The only reason I put vegemite on my lure was that I didn't have peanut butter   
Yeah, you may well be right. I think it's no different than changing colours, patterns etc.
Gotta get to Cremorne for a fish with you guys soon.  
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Tried putting some garlic paste in a packet of SP's. Caught 2 fish in a couple of minutes with one I tied on. Also caught one on an unscented hard body lure in the same 5 mins.

Made me want to come back in and get a pizza.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

With extra pepperoni and anchovies ????
Yum


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Scent of a woman.

Or women.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Berger said:


> Scent of a woman.
> 
> Or women.


I think you're onto something, and it tastes like chicken ???


----------

